# bee sting for drug addict people



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

hello has anyone idea about treatment with bee sting. i know that bee sting is a shure medicine for drug addict people. has anyone idea how it works or consumption rule?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a link about bee venom therapy,
http://www.apitherapy.org/about-aas/charles-mraz/

I have personally read Charles Mraz book. There is nothing mentioned about helping addiction problems. Personally I found better help with the Bible.


----------

